# QMB 25 juillet 2016



## fullmetalpacket (4 May 2016)

J'ai enfin reçu l'appel tant attendu! Je suis sélectionné pour mon premier choix de métier soit Technicien en systèmes avioniques.

Je commence le camps des recrues le 25 juillet prochain, qui d'autres sera là?

Je suis très content d'être enfin sûr de rentrer après environ 1 an d'attente!


----------



## Jay0270 (4 May 2016)

Félicitations ! Personnellement j'attend des nouvelles pour bientôt j'espère, selon la femme qui s'occupe de mon recrutement je devais me retrouver sur la liste de mérite cette semaine...en espérant avoir des nouvelles pour la même date car j'imagine pas devoir attendre 1 an...


----------



## fullmetalpacket (4 May 2016)

Merci! Si tu es rendu à la liste de mérites dis toi que le pire est fait car rendu là tu n'as qu'à attendre et comme dans mon cas, ça n'a pris que 2 semaines. Bonne chance!


----------



## fragmit (5 May 2016)

Moi mon enrôlement se fait le 26 mai et mon QMB commence le 6 juin, mon métier va être Technicien en groupe électrogène dans l'aviation.

je suis en démarche depuis pas loin 8 mois maintenant mais le Plar ma mit des bâtons dans les roue comme le dit le sergent a sherbrooke.....

alors quand j'ai eu l'appel il y a 2 semaine j'etait fou bin raide ahahahha.  vraiment hate d'y etre


----------



## fullmetalpacket (5 May 2016)

Félicitations!


----------



## Excel_tech (7 May 2016)

Je vais etre la aussi jai recu mon appel vendredi pour technicien en structure d'aeronef 

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## krimynal (7 May 2016)

Excel_tech said:
			
		

> Je vais etre la aussi jai recu mon appel vendredi pour technicien en structure d'aeronef
> 
> Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk



grats jattends un appel pour structure moi aussi


----------



## fullmetalpacket (7 May 2016)

J'ai créé un groupe facebook pour ceux qui commence le 25 juillet! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1754269601453439/


----------



## kiwiii (7 May 2016)

Le lien que tu as mis ne fonctionne pas...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fullmetalpacket (7 May 2016)

kiwiii said:
			
		

> Le lien que tu as mis ne fonctionne pas...
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Weird.. ca marche pour moi. Envoi ton email en pv au pire je vais t'ajouter.


----------



## kiwiii (7 May 2016)

Tu peux dire le nom du groupe? On va le trouver en cherchant sur fb


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fullmetalpacket (8 May 2016)

Le groupe s'appelle QMB 25 juillet 2016

J'ai changé le type de groupe pour fermé, peut être que le lien va marcher maintenant.


----------



## brunet071 (8 May 2016)

J'ai recu mon appel Vendredi et je vais être sur le cours #161 qui commence le 25 Juillet. 


Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: WFE Tech
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May, 2015
First Contact: June, 2015
Aptitude Test: July, 2015 
Medical: September, 2015 
Interview: September, 2015
Merit Listed: March, 2016
Position Offered: May 6th, 2016  (WFE)
Enrollment/Swear in: July 19th, 2016
BMQ Begins: July 25th, 2016


----------



## Excel_tech (8 May 2016)

brunet071 said:
			
		

> J'ai recu mon appel Vendredi et je vais être sur le cours #161 qui commence le 25 Juillet.
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montréal
> ...


Good félicitations 

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JoChartrand (9 May 2016)

Bonjour, bonsoir.

J'ai reçu mon offre d'emploi aujourd'hui le 9Mai 2016 pour Soldat des Blindés (Homme d'Équipage). Mon assermentation sera le 19 Juillet 2016 et le QMB débute le 23 Juillet 2016 cour 161-S. Qui y sera ? et est-ce normal que vous c'est le 25 Juillet et moi le 23 Juillet? Ont-il devancer le debut du QMB de deux jours? Merci des informations.


----------



## kiwiii (9 May 2016)

La date officielle du cours n'est pas nécessairement la même qu'ils demandent d'arriver 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Excel_tech (11 May 2016)

JoChartrand said:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonsoir.
> 
> J'ai reçu mon offre d'emploi aujourd'hui le 9Mai 2016 pour Soldat des Blindés (Homme d'Équipage). Mon assermentation sera le 19 Juillet 2016 et le QMB débute le 23 Juillet 2016 cour 161-S. Qui y sera ? et est-ce normal que vous c'est le 25 Juillet et moi le 23 Juillet? Ont-il devancer le debut du QMB de deux jours? Merci des informations.


Il mon dit d'arriver le 23 aussi 

Envoyé de mon micro-onde depuis le cosmo


----------



## brunet071 (11 May 2016)

Arrivé le 23, début du cours le 25.


----------



## JoChartrand (11 May 2016)

Ok merci pour l'information, j'ai pas mal hate de commencer et surtout content de voir que je suis pas le champ avec mon 23 Juillet hahaha, j'ai envoyer une demande pour rejoindre le groupe sur Facebook. Sinon avez-vous hate de débuter ? et dans quel domaine êtes-vous ?


----------



## mralex394 (14 Jun 2016)

Félicitations à tout le monde moi aussi je commence le 23 pour mon premier choix technicien en systèmes d'information et télécommunications aérospatiale !!


----------



## Pomme (27 Jun 2016)

Je vais être là moi aussi Technicien avionique


----------



## mralex394 (28 Jun 2016)

Good vien nous rejoindre dans le groupe Facebook!! https://www.facebook.com/groups/1754269601453439/

Envoyé de mon SM-G935W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Marie92 (30 Jun 2016)

Félicitations à vous tous!! Moi je viens juste de passer avec succès mon test d'aptitudes! J'espère pouvoir rentrer moi aussi et que ça ne prendra pas un an!  Bon QMB!


----------



## dRonald (4 Jul 2016)

Je serai present le 23!

Je viens d'envoyé une demande pour le groupe FB.

Au plaisir.


----------

